# صور لاحداث 25 يناير (2 )



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2011)

​














 















* 
*










 





* 
*














* 
*










​


----------



## مريم12 (10 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه
شعب عسسسسسسسسسل

ميرررسى يا تاسونى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## twety (11 فبراير 2011)

*عسل النونو والويندوز
ههههههههه

ميرسى يا قمر
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2011)

*احلي واحد الزملكاوي ده
مصدق ياخد بطوله
لكن الزمالك وشه نحس كالعاده​*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههه
> شعب عسسسسسسسسسل
> 
> ميرررسى يا تاسونى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
ههههههههه بنعرف نخرج بالضحك من الازمات
​شكرا مريم لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2011)

> *عسل النونو والويندوز
> ههههههههه
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر*




النونو رافض النزول مش عايز يشوفه هههههههههه

شكرا تويتى لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2011)

> احلي واحد الزملكاوي ده
> مصدق ياخد بطوله
> لكن الزمالك وشه نحس كالعاده


 
مكنتش ناوية انزلها بس قولت زى بعضه

مش وقته اهلى وزمالك دلوقتى ههههههههه

يعنى الصورة للضحك فقط هههههههه
​شكرا مايكل لردك الجميل​


----------



## نفرتاري (11 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههه
احنا شعب الفكاهه وخفة الدم 
بامانة مافى زينا فى اى حتة



ملحوظة
انا سمعت حد غلط فى الزمالك مين دة بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟
يجى يورينى نفسه ويقف قدامى هنا*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2011)

> *هههههههههههههههههه
> احنا شعب الفكاهه وخفة الدم
> بامانة مافى زينا فى اى حتة
> 
> ...




هههههههههههه بجد شعب جميل

حبيبتى يا زملكاوية طلعتى معايا مش مع الناس التانين 

شوفى شغلك بقى يا نفرتارى هههههههههه

شكرا حبيبتى لردك الجميل​​​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *احلي واحد الزملكاوي ده​*
> *مصدق ياخد بطوله*
> 
> *لكن الزمالك وشه نحس كالعاده*​


 :t33::t33::t33:
مرتضى منصور


----------



## النهيسى (11 فبراير 2011)

رغم هذه الأزمات ألا أن الشعب المصرى صاحب بسمه دائما
شكرا للصور والتعليقات الرائعه جدا​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 فبراير 2011)

> :t33::t33::t33:
> مرتضى منصور


 
ماله راجل محترم فى اعتراض هههههههههه

شكرا جون لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (14 فبراير 2011)

> رغم هذه الأزمات ألا أن الشعب المصرى صاحب بسمه دائما
> شكرا للصور والتعليقات الرائعه جدا​


 
شعب بيعرف معنى الابتسامة

شكرا استاذ نهيسى​


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
المضحك المبكي


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه
تحـــــــفه كلهم 
شكرا تاسونى على الصور 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## geegoo (14 فبراير 2011)

بقول للأخ الزملكاوي ... حتي بعد ما تنحي .. ما فيش فايدة ..


----------



## tasoni queena (24 فبراير 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> المضحك المبكي


 
هههههههههههههه صح

شكرا كليمو لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (24 فبراير 2011)

> هههههههههههه
> تحـــــــفه كلهم
> شكرا تاسونى على الصور
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
شكرا كوكو لردك الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 فبراير 2011)

> بقول للأخ الزملكاوي ... حتي بعد ما تنحي .. ما فيش فايدة ..


 
هههههههههههههههه

وليه بس كده ؟؟

ماله الزمالك

شكرا جيجو لردك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه كلهم تحفه

تسلمي يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (13 مايو 2011)

> هههههههههههه كلهم تحفه
> 
> تسلمي يا قمر



شكرا يا روزا لردك الجميل


----------



## باسبوسا (21 مايو 2011)

ميررررررررررسى هههههههههههههههههه شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا.


----------



## tasoni queena (6 سبتمبر 2011)

> ميررررررررررسى هههههههههههههههههه شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا.



الله يخليكى ده من زوقك


----------

